# 2016 NGRC intro video now out!



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

It has been a while since I last posted. First, a big T*HANK YOU* to everyone for your input on the 2016 National Garden Railway Convention! It has really helped us in the planning stages. We are beginning to layout our website. Right now much of the information is hidden from view but I'd like your input: http://ngrc2016.org

I though I could figure out how to post the video here but it is now posted on the front (and for now, only!) page on our website so click the link above. Let me know what you think of the video also.

Here (I hope) is a direct link to the video:



Please "like" and post links in as many places as you can think of as we are really trying to make this the best NGRC ever!

Russell Miller
2016 NGRC Chairman


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I think the video was informative and entertaining. It even had a beat!
Sadly, I cannot go. I'm on the other hemisphere, far far away :-(. 

Andrew


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Definately going to try for this one. Really enjoyed the Phoenix NGRRC. 
Hey, I even went to Apple music store and bought Honky Tonk Train Blues.........


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

2016 is still in my sights, I'd love to bring the Pizza


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ great video you folks put together. Hope the wife and myself can make it.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Russ you guys have put so much effort in this, I forgot you were not the 2015 host, so knowing you guys are over 1.5 yrs away, and have done so much, We are in for a real spectaculiar treat. 
Thanks Russ for your effort
Dennis


----------



## rumpole (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like we will be coming up from Down Under for this one.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Layouts look great! Makes me want to pack my bags and head out west!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod,
Yeah, I really like the music of Emerson, Lake and Palmer. I had many of their vinyl albums and my kids bought me the CD box set for my birthday one year.

We hope to see you at the Convention! I really enjoyed Phoenix also. We're working hard to make this one of the best.

Russ Miller
2016 NGRC Chairman
#ngrc2016



Rod Fearnley said:


> Definately going to try for this one. Really enjoyed the Phoenix NGRRC.
> Hey, I even went to Apple music store and bought Honky Tonk Train Blues.........


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Look forward to attending the Convention in the Bay Area. My wife & I had the opportunity to go to the West Coast Regional Meet in Sacramento this past June. Had a great time and saw some outstanding layouts. We have a son/daughter-in-law/grand daughter in Sacramento, so it's a perfect chance to enjoy family and hobby.

Next year, we get to enjoy the Convention in Denver which is only 60 miles from home. The Denver Garden Railway Society is hosting the Convention again and plans are well in works for a great time. Hope to see some of you folks next year.

Jerry


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

vsmith said:


> 2016 is still in my sights, I'd love to bring the Pizza


 We'll save space for the Pizza Layout. We'd love to have it.If you bring it we will find a place for it! I've been telling a lot of people about your unique design.

Russ Miller
2016 NGRC Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Russ:

Great job on the video. The conference is on my calendar. This might even compel me to actually join BAGARS.

I'm and ELP fan also, one of my favorites is 



 from Brain Salad Surgery, love some of the lryics. I just replaced my vinyl copy of Elegy, sort of ELP's first album.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

rumpole said:


> Looks like we will be coming up from Down Under for this one.


Excellent news! Now we'll have to convince David Fletcher to come up also. It has been awhile since I met with him at the old Queen Mary Show.

Russ Miller
2016 NGRC Convention Chair


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

**** Habilis said:


> Russ:
> 
> Great job on the video. The conference is on my calendar. This might even compel me to actually join BAGARS.
> 
> I'm and ELP fan also, one of my favorites is Karn Evil 9 from Brain Salad Surgery, love some of the lryics. I just replaced my vinyl copy of Elegy, sort of ELP's first album.


I remember ELP started out their show in Oakland with the second part of Karn Evil 9... "Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends!" 

Are you a member of the Redwood Empire Group? We plan on having Northern California open on July 2 and 3, possibly even Friday the 1st if we can get enough layouts.

Join BAGRS as we can use as many members as we can get to make this the best NGRC.

Russ Miller
2016 NGRC Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The video made it on the home page of Garden Railways Magazine!

Russ Miller
2016 NGRC Chairman
#ngrc2016


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

*Now in GERMAN!*

So it turns out the original YouTube Video was banned in GERMANY because I used the copyrighted song by ELP. So I got to thinking…. If I gotta pull the music I might as well make the captions in German! It was a little more difficult than I first thought but with a lot of help from MLS member and BAGRS member Henner Meinhold (he is all over the Live Steam forum) I was able to get it done. Henner also posted it on his favorite *German Model Railroad forum*!

In just a few days it has almost 90 hits!






Russ Miller
NGRC 2014 Chairman
#ngrc2014


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend Richard & Melinda invited us to the first run on their new layout extension. Richard is a wizard when it comes to Bonsais and bridges. The reason I post the video of the inaugural run here is that the layout will be open during the National Garden Railway Convention in 2016 (#ngrc2016). Here the video:






The original main layout is featured here:






The loco pulling the camera car is a Guinness tram loco sitting in a converter wagon.
Regards


----------

